# Honda Tires Made of Gold?



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

One of my Honda Machines Got a Flat Tire (14x4-6 Snow Grip). Put a tube in it, and found the Sidewall was Toast. After the Honda Sticker Shock Price on Tires, I opted to use a pair of 15x5x6 from the pile. Probably from a Craftsman Judging by the tread. Thought the Honda Tire Prices were Totally Out of Line. I did, however like the Split Rims, which made the job easier.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

didn't you see the 14k gold lining on the inside of your flat?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

For us to feel your pain you need to let us know what they cost.

HOLY COW !! Best price I could find was 64.95 + shipping *EACH* :icon_cussing_black:

IMHO I think you made a wise choice with your replacements off the pile.

.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> For us to feel your pain you need to let us know what they cost.
> 
> HOLY COW !! Best price I could find was 64.95 + shipping *EACH* :icon_cussing_black:
> 
> ...


they are 85 here.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

The Ones I put on were Close Enough size-wise, and the Price was Right as Well.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Always check with the folks at Palmetto Tire for rubber and wheels. They specialize in small tires and wheels for all sorts of machines


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

They Don't Carry Honda Tires.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

They carry other brands of tires that would work.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for Your Interest in the Thread, and the Reply. However, You are Missing the Point. I was Looking for One Honda Tire, and Found them to be Excessively Expensive, No Matter Who is Selling it.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I was not missing the point. 
It is always best to change these tires in pairs due to the rubber degrading and the side walls checking and breaking over time anyway. It also depends on your budget.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

leonz said:


> I was not missing the point.
> It is always best to change these tires in pairs due to the rubber degrading and the side walls checking and breaking over time anyway. It also depends on your budget.


You ARE Still Missing the Point. Honda Tires are Overly Expensive, Regardless if you replace one or 2, Or What Your Budget is.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

leonz said:


> It is always best to change these tires in pairs due to the rubber degrading and the side walls checking and breaking over time anyway. It also depends on your budget.


It also depends on if you're keeping it or reselling it.

But the point was that they were expensive and he had already picked out replacements and had them mounted on the machine when he made the post. He wasn't looking for recommendations or an argument.

.


----------

